# Anyone attending Greenville Spring Theology Conference?



## SolamVeritatem (Jan 27, 2014)

Wondering if anyone is attending the upcoming annual Spring Theology Conference that Greenville hosts. 

This year's conference will be held at Grace Baptist Church, and the following is a link for more information about the event.

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary Spring Theology Conference

I'm pretty excited, because this is the first time I am attending and I have the chance to go with a dear pastor, mentor and friend of mine. 

It would be great to meet up with anyone who will be attending that week. If you are, hit me up on PM and maybe we can meet up? 

Let me know...Thanks!

In Him,

Craig


----------

